# Garder tous ses anciens évènements dans un calendrier



## BlueVelvet (13 Juillet 2014)

Chers experts,

Petit détail, mais qui me chiffonne: avec iOS à jour, sur iPad ou iPhone, avec le calendrier officiel d'iOS comme avec Week Calendar ou MiCal, je ne peux pas avoir affichés tous les anciens évènements.
Quelques mois en arrière, il ne garde que les évènements placés sous le calendrier «professionnel», pas les personnels. Ceux-ci apparaissent en revanche sur Mac.
J'ai bien fait attention de régler «tous les évènements» dans les réglages d'affichage sur iOS, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi ceux de 2013, 2012, etc, n'apparaissent pas...?

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## lineakd (16 Juillet 2014)

@bluevelvet, si tu utilises icloud, regarde sur ton compte icloud, en passant par le navigateur de ton ordi. Ouvre "icloud/calendrier/préférences (icône en forme d'engrenage, en bas à gauche)/avancé". Regarde si dans "anciens événements", la case "masquer les événements passés..." n'est pas cochée.


----------



## BlueVelvet (16 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse. Hélas, oui, la case indiquée est décochée... J'ai essayé de changer le calendrier par défaut dans iCloud, mais cela ne change rien. Pour les années précédentes, 2013, 2012, etc., je n'ai que les événements professionnels...


----------



## lineakd (16 Juillet 2014)

bluevelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ceux-ci apparaissent en revanche sur Mac


@bluevelvet, est-que ce calendrier personnel se trouve dans les calendriers d'icloud de l'app calendrier de ton mac?


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Juillet 2014)

Oui, le calendrier «personnel» est activé dans iCloud.

Je n'y comprends vraiment rien...!


----------

